# Worst smelling houses.



## EMS Fanatic (Aug 8, 2016)

I just went on a public service call "Public assist" no transport. But, anyways we get there and the house smelt so bad of urine and whatever else. What is the worst smell you have ever smelt in a house and what kind of call was it?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 8, 2016)

5 week old dead body in an apartment with no A/C in 100* temps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luke_31 (Aug 9, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> 5 week old dead body in an apartment with no A/C in 100* temps.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You win


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 9, 2016)

luke_31 said:


> You win


Fire wouldn't let me borrow an SCBA. So I made them go in and take a picture and show it to me. It was that bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phideux (Aug 9, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> 5 week old dead body in an apartment with no A/C in 100* temps.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You know it's gonna be good when you catch a faint whiff of that smell before you even open your door.


----------



## johnrsemt (Aug 9, 2016)

You know it is bad when you arrive and fire is putting on SCBA,  (except the ones puking in the yard)

Or when you show up and the crime lab is first on scene.  They were waved down by apartment maintenance as they left the scene of a robbery in another building.     That was the first time I ever saw moss on a body  (I think the last time too)


----------

